# I never cease to be amazed



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I just.. what the..
Sorry, words escape me, especially since this was done by a licensed plumber!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

is that snow? If so I'm glad its still 93 here in florida


----------



## jrplumbing74 (Apr 19, 2009)

Oooohhh.... is that a recent photo??? And snow.... Sorry off topic but I feel for you if it is that cold there already. If its cast iron I found one like that caused by hole in roof being cut too big and hangar iron broke.... who knows


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Now he needs a licensed roofer.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

nice flashing.. lol not to mention that vent is too short. here it has to be at least 12"


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

gusty60 said:


> Now he needs a licensed roofer.


Yeah, he may have been a plumber but definitely not a roofer. Am I correct in believing that's ice from frozen rain, not snow?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont install flashings, and I dont lay bricks.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I install flashings. I think its part of the job.

When you add or change a vent. You tell the HO to call a roofer?


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeh, everyone, that's snow. bleh!
The pic was taken today. I know the plumber and I also had a chance to talk with him about it today. (You know how HO's can _extend_ the truth a bit). Turns out it was a charity case. The whole roof is shot and, as you can see, winter is setting in around here. The guy is off on disability but not collecting anything. The plumber (and he's a bona fide real plumber that I'd back up anytime) says he was in the attic space and found leaks at no less than six places, but saw water trickling down the stack and slapped the flashing on as pictured, right over the existing one. Told the guy that the roofer could use it and never charged him a dime.
He also mentioned that the roof vent near the stack is the exhaust vent for the bathroom exhaust fan and he tarred that up a bit too.

The roof is really shot but the guy admits that he can't afford to fix it right now. And, as you can clearly see, if he doesn't fix it soon he'll be placing pots and pans around his place all winter long as there's no roofer around willing to touch it until at least the middle of May!

The weather forecast is for heavy frosts and blowing snow for at least the next four days. <sigh> I've decided that I'll try and go up there with a torch, some tar, and some roofing nails in the next day or so and do what I can to help this guy until spring. The caveat is that if I charge him (and the guy and his wife freely admit they cannot pay) I could be held liable for any damages incurred by any leaks at or near that location.

I'm kinda torn as I know the wifes family, and my buddy the plumber, that I was so ready to scorn, is good friends with this guys brother! Why can't I just be a cold-hearted automaton and tell the guy _"no tickee, no shirtee"_. *sigh*

Oh well... I've told the guy nothing other than I'll come back and "see what I can do" but I know there'll be no payment. Oh well, my buddy "the shoddy plumber" whom I just left a short while ago after cards and drinks (and is a bit more well healed than I) have decided that we won't leave this guy and his family out in the cold. We'll regroup tomorrow and see what we can do for this family.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Regulator said:


> Yeah, he may have been a plumber but definitely not a roofer. Am I correct in believing that's ice from frozen rain, not snow?


Naw, that's snow. Winter officially hit us early this morning.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I install flashings. I think its part of the job.
> 
> When you add or change a vent. You tell the HO to call a roofer?


we do everytime we penetrate an existing roof. Patching of roof not included in job quote. why be held responsible for something else in this sue happy world.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I install flashings. I think its part of the job.
> 
> When you add or change a vent. You tell the HO to call a roofer?



Yes. It is discussed prior to the job. Id rather have a roofer install something, that goes on the roof. Go figure. Excuse me for being so cynical.:laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Have you thought about going to local churches and see if any of them would be willing to help this family out. A lot of churches will help in a case like this if they are made aware of the problem. Just an idea.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Good idea, Bollinger. Actually there's a small group (the plumber that stuck the loose flashing on in the first place is one of 'em) getting together to see what we can do. We also got a roofer involved and it turns out he knows the family and their situation. He'll help out no problem at all. He was actually thanking us for calling him! There won't be any _Extreme Home Makeover_ or anything but things'll be put right. 

Btw there's now six inches of snow on that roof since yesterday!!! And snow squall warnings being broadcast for the next day or so. *sigh*


----------

